# Deposit paid - no turning back now!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

The breeder of my new pup came to visit today; she said she wanted to be able to imagine where her pups go but possibly she wanted to check I had a garden too. Anyhow, I passed the test and paid my deposit and will have my boy on May 30 - 5 whole weeks away! But exciting times! :relaxed::dog:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoo!! Congratulations, ooh sounds like a caring breeder who'd do that


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wonderful.....I promise you this. You will love your boy in every way. He will make you cry, laugh, fill your world with joy. When you look down he will be there. When you turn around. He will be there. When you are tired. He will be there, wanting to play or cuddle. He will be there to lick away your tears and make you smile in the darkest days. They get into your heart, your brain and under your skin. I have loved all my other dogs and my little Emma was very special.....but these Cockerpoos are a very different breed. I love my fur babies with all my heart.....so will you....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Great to know you passed the 'test' 
I'm sure that your pup's breeder was really pleased that you are going to have one of her precious pups. 5 weeks will be gone in a flash. You have just made one of the best decisions of your life - choosing a friend who will love you completely and brighten up all your days for his entire life!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh cat and marzi, what beautiful messages, they made me cry! Thank you :relaxed:


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> The breeder of my new pup came to visit today; she said she wanted to be able to imagine where her pups go but possibly she wanted to check I had a garden too. Anyhow, I passed the test and paid my deposit and will have my boy on May 30 - 5 whole weeks away! But exciting times! :relaxed::dog:


Check out Sainsbury's wine offers. For the first three months of owning a poo, quantity is better than quality.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hahaha! :relaxed:


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Lou, totally in agreement with all the others .your going to love your little one so much and he will bring so much to your life, much more than you can imagine! 
Before you know it you'll be wanting more  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Nicola  x


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Sounds like a wonderful breeder if she did a house visit to see where her pups will be going. I'm so in love with my DaVinci, and very happy I did the research on different breeds and found cockapoos. Perfect choice on all accounts. I'm sure you will feel the same way!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness, I'm already in love - latest updates from the breeder


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So you should be he's gorgeous. :smile:Had some more pictures sent today of Sid, can't believe he's grown so much.double his birth weight in a week and half.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aaah bless, thank you and do post your new pics if you havent already. I believe Barney has trebled his weight in a week or two; I think with only 3 in the litter they are getting plenty of milk. May need a diet when he arrives!  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just discovered a third photo from the breeder! 
Who needs a man when you have a cockapoo!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No diet needed once he's jumping around, climbing on sofas and being a typical poo!  oh it's Barney then , nice choice 
Will post some picture when I can find them, put them in a folder on ipad and lost them for some unknown reason, but asked the breeder if she can resend them. X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Here we go Lou, a new picture of Sid


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous babies and what a wonderful breeder to do that


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sid is so sweet Nicki! How very exciting is this time! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is Sid the one on top? Beautiful pups whichever one he is as for Barney. Just love. His coat looks quite thick already and I love his little white patch and his darker ears. 2 very special little Poos.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby pooslugs  they are just little leeches when they are tiny - you can see them inflate as they suckle!!! 
You want a nice stocky baby pup - because once he discovers how to doodle dash he'll be burning calories at an amazing rate and he needs all his stored puppy fat to ensure a good continued rate of growth. 
Puppies also need lots and lots of slumber time - so it is lovely to see sleepy, chubby pups


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

SIDS the chunky monkey on the bottom, hopefully he will look a lot like his daddy(rocko) never the less I'm going to love him like I love my Molly to bits


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lou , you picked a fabulous breeder , she's happy that he's going to a great forever home and you can rest at ease knowing she's giving him the best start in life . Barney is a lucky boy x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah thank you so much for a lovely message! :relaxed: The breeder just sent 2 more photos - I'm beyond excited! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah puppy paws xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My word you have one seriously cute puppy and one seriously amazing breeder sending you photos like the paw one and photos showing the love your baby is being showered with already. Lucky you!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you all! I cant believe he will be mine soon. My friend, who has just recently joined here, has photos of his brother but I don't think she's posted them yet, (so hurry up Bundle!) x


----------

